# old bow question???



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Can you post some pictures of it?


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

After asking you to post pictures I read the thread posted here. The last post was in 2009 but it has a lot of information. I would look on ebay for all of the old items you want to make it original. Good Ludk


----------

